# College/University



## 17thy

*What courses is everyone taking this semester/term? *

I'm taking: 
Human Anatomy and Physiology 1
Intermediate Algebra (I'm a math 'tard lol)
General Psychology

I wanted to take Literature and State and Local Government but I didn't sign up until like 2 weeks before classes start :dohh: so they were all full already. Last semester I took 4 classes and that was 1 too many to deal with, with everything else even though I should be taking 4 classes to be full time I believe. But my psych class ends two months earlier than my other two classes, last semester I took an "early" class for federal government and its a good feeling when that class is over and you have more time for your other classes.


----------



## amygwen

I'm taking Math 0302 (Pre-Algebra, prerequisite) and Government 2302 (final Govt class I have to take, prerequisite) :D


----------



## 10.11.12

Developments in nutrition 

Baking techniques

Hospitality industry 

Spanish-American history :haha: just because it interested me.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Psychology of stress and a Moari (indigenous people of new Zealand) paper


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Im taking .. communications 2,criminology , another sociology, a law course which Im not sure what it is..and a mini crisis intervention course , fitness,fitness and health and something else is on my time table but I dont know what it is.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> I'm taking Math 0302 (Pre-Algebra, prerequisite) and Government 2302 (final Govt class I have to take, prerequisite) :D

ugh I hated my government course last semester. I hated it :growlmad:


----------



## AriannasMama

Last semester I took Anatomy and Physiology I - You're gonna have to study your ass off, but I did end up with a B (almost at least, I was 2% away lol) and I also took Medical Terminology II

This semester is my last and I am taking Medical Office Procedures and Medical Insurance and Reimbursement.


----------



## Hotbump

I'm taking English032 hate english because I dont understand it well yet I still pass :wacko: I can only handle one class since all my classes are going to be online plus I have two toddlers :haha:


----------



## 17thy

QuintinsMommy said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking Math 0302 (Pre-Algebra, prerequisite) and Government 2302 (final Govt class I have to take, prerequisite) :D
> 
> ugh I hated my government course last semester. I hated it :growlmad:Click to expand...

I LOVED mine, I made a 97 A xD


----------



## JadeBaby75

I'm taking a&p 2, logic, old testament theology, history from 1877, and human sexuality!!


----------



## amygwen

QuintinsMommy said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking Math 0302 (Pre-Algebra, prerequisite) and Government 2302 (final Govt class I have to take, prerequisite) :D
> 
> ugh I hated my government course last semester. I hated it :growlmad:Click to expand...

Me too. I hate Government. Lots of reading :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

I hated A&P SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH. My teacher was a twat.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Really? It wasn't so bad, but I had a pretty easy teacher!


----------



## AriannasMama

Our first practical was on bones and he literally just laid out every bone and we had to either identify what bone it was or what the hole in it was called. :wacko: Plus he hit on every other female in that class. He did however give us some take home tests which really helped my grade.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I have tons of prerequisites before I can even get INTO the nursing program :(

I'm taking Algebra 1 (I'm horrid at math)
Sociology 101

Both classes are online & I'm only starting with two so I can get back into the swing of things. Don't wanna overwhelm myself :D


----------



## mayb_baby

University here I am doing an English Literature degree


----------



## we can't wait

AriannasMama said:


> Last semester I took Anatomy and Physiology I - You're gonna have to study your ass off.

^ I agree! A&P requires a LOT of studying, especially (for me) once we got to the histology portion. I just absolutely suck at tissue/muscle identification. I used to make flashcards for everything... it really helped me study. Also, if you have an iPhone/iPad, there are tons of anatomy apps that can help you pick up things faster, too. It's a lot of work, but I really enjoyed my A&P class.



AriannasMama said:


> Our first practical was on bones and he literally just laid out every bone and we had to either identify what bone it was or what the hole in it was called. :wacko:

My professor was the same. We literally had one week to learn all the bones in the body-- which was fine for most of them, but I think we should have had some extra time to learn all the bones in the skull... they're more difficult. :( I hated the practical, though! You had to fingure out the orientation of the bone, just so that you could tell if it was the left or right ulna, just so you could figure out that the answer was a tuberosity, or a foraman, or some other tiny part of the bone. :wacko: Does my freaking head in still, and I took that class two effing years ago. 

Even more, HATED the histology practical (yep, bringing histology up again... can you tell that I loved it?), because it was all microscope-based, so the professor set up tables of scopes, and we had to rotate seats to the different 'stations' and name what the arrows were pointing at... but because we were all changing seats (and bumping the tables & chairs), the arrows kept shifting on the samples. :dohh: I second guessed my answers the entire time, because it was such a shitty way to go about testing us. 

My best advice-- if your professor allows office time and lab time, USE it! Spend as much time as you can looking at the skeletons/organs/samples, etc. Looking at it will help you so much more than by just trying to learn it out of a book! :thumbup:


----------



## ShelbyLee

im taking elementary algebra (again, well i got an incomplete last semester, so i have to finish it. lol im good at it i just never work from home so i took two semesters to finish one class..oops)
drawing 1
art appreciation
and uh..
anthropology

only anthro is online. which is good because i absolutely HATE online classes..


----------



## 17thy

All of my classes are online and I absolutely love that (except math, I would easily take math in person if I could afford to drive up to the college once a week).

The online courses are completely laid out already to finish at your own pace and are normally just writing papers, doing quizzes, and discussion boards. Then 2 proctored exams at the school for Math, English and I'm not sure but I think science.


----------



## _laura

Commercial Photography FDA
In my last year with a few months to go.


----------



## MommyGrim

English 102
College Algebra
Intro to Becoming a Business Student (required :wacko:)
Business Software
Biological Anthropology :haha: Kinda outta place

Last semester wasn't so bad, I took English 101, Sociology, and Public Speaking...and I did pretty well..


----------



## Rhio92

Currently studying public services. But applied for adult and child nursing at Sheffield Hallam Uni, adult and child at Nottingham uni, and adult at Derby uni. Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## AriannasMama

Wow, Anatomy online, how does that work? :haha:


----------



## 17thy

AriannasMama said:


> Wow, Anatomy online, how does that work? :haha:

Right? Lol. There are some classes you CAN'T take online (obviously labs and shit) but I was really glad that A&P was online because I know the course assignments will be easier. There are classes like general chemistry and stuff that I'm going to _have_ to take at the college. Too bad the nearest campus is an hour away, otherwise I would be taking all of my math courses at the school.


----------



## Leah_xx

I'm taking:
Basic Algebra I
College Writing II
Great Books II
Cultural Dynamics Technology
Life on Planet Earth


----------



## JadeBaby75

Leah_xx said:


> I'm taking:
> Basic Algebra I
> College Writing II
> Great Books II
> Cultural Dynamics Technology
> Life on Planet Earth

I just took a great works of western literature class (great books). I hated it it was like a glorified book club. We read books then met and discussed them :wacko:


----------



## Leah_xx

JadeBaby75 said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking:
> Basic Algebra I
> College Writing II
> Great Books II
> Cultural Dynamics Technology
> Life on Planet Earth
> 
> I just took a great works of western literature class (great books). I hated it it was like a glorified book club. We read books then met and discussed them :wacko:Click to expand...

I have no idea yet about any book we are reading.
hope i find out soon classes start Jan 9th

eta: for all new books for 3 classes its going to be $250.75 and for used $187.90. My math class i already have the code for it so i dont have to buy and my english class they dont have the books up yet.


----------



## 112110

Not in college yet but taking a course in high school to get college credit. 
Just general psychology.


----------



## 10.11.12

112110 said:


> Not in college yet but taking a course in high school to get college credit.
> Just general psychology.

Psychology is really fun. I took a general class my senior year and loved it! not enough to be a psychologist though :haha:


----------



## ONoez2010

^^ Same. except i took it on junior year 
i'm taking Chemistry and Statistics to get the college credits..
also im taking anatomy and physiology but i dont think its at a college level :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Super excited..last semester! Doing only my internship since it's M-F 8-430


----------



## 17thy

Jemma0717 said:


> Super excited..last semester! Doing only my internship since it's M-F 8-430

I can't wait until I'm at that point, must be an awesome feeling.


----------



## Jemma0717

17thy said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Super excited..last semester! Doing only my internship since it's M-F 8-430
> 
> I can't wait until I'm at that point, must be an awesome feeling.Click to expand...

It really is, i've worked hard for this!


----------



## kittycat18

College here is free


----------



## AriannasMama

kittycat18 said:


> College here is free

Our College is your Uni :thumbup:


----------



## youngmummy94

Woah I think schools/universities are really different here.


----------



## Hotbump

Yeah I think college in the UK is highschool in the US or something like that :haha:


----------



## 17thy

Thats why I put the college/university (college for the americans, university for the UK) I wasn't meaning high school lol.


----------



## kittycat18

I wrote that in the wrong thread. I was on my phone this AM. And that's not the case. We have University courses at our colleges as-well. I am doing a University Foundation year at my College. £2,400 to do it in Belfast University or free at College.


----------



## 17thy

kittycat18 said:


> I wrote that in the wrong thread. I was on my phone this AM. And that's not the case. We have University courses at our colleges as-well. I am doing a University Foundation year at my College. £2,400 to do it in Belfast University or free at College.

I think thats the same as dual enrollment here in high school. You can take college courses during high school, but I think you have to pay for those too unless you have a scholarship.


----------



## kittycat18

Ah right. I heard your College is very expensive! How much is it for you ladies? :flow:


----------



## 112110

kittycat18 said:


> Ah right. I heard your College is very expensive! How much is it for you ladies? :flow:

Community college I'm attending is one of the cheaper ones I've found.
https://www.hacc.edu/StudentServices/TuitionandFee/index.cfm


----------



## mayb_baby

We have Primary school 4/5-11/12 (Free)
Secondary School 11/12-16/17 (£30 school fees a year)
6 form 16/17-18/19 (my school 6th form charged £50 a year)
College can be from 16-21 after that I assume you pay (Free)
University 18+ (Pay £3000 a year)


----------



## 17thy

mayb_baby said:


> We have Primary school 4/5-11/12 (Free)
> Secondary School 11/12-16/17 (Free)
> 6 form 16/17-18/19 (Free)
> College can be from 16-21 after that I assume you pay (Free)
> University 18+ (Pay)

Ours is (in Florida):

Preschool (3-4 y/o) [usually free]
Elementary School- (5-12 y/o) [free]
Junior High/Middle School (12/13-15) [free]
High School (14/15-18) [free]
College/University (17/18-any age) [pay tens-hundreds of thousands of dollars)


----------



## Harli

I don't go to school.


----------



## youngmummy94

Ours in Australia is:
Preschool; 3-4, Paid (not compulsory)
Primary school; 5-12 Free
High School; 13-18 Free
University or TAFE; Pay


----------



## kittycat18

Well I went to Primary School from 5 until 11 years of age. FREE.
Then Secondary (Grammar) school from 11-16 years of age. £50 a year because it was a private school.
Then College from 16-18 years of age to do "A-Levels" or 6th Form as Lorna said. FREE.
Now College from 18-19 years to do a University Level Foundation Diploma. FREE.
Then University from 19-22 years to do Animation. £3000 a year.

:flow:


----------



## mayb_baby

Harli said:


> I don't go to school.

um ok random lol:haha:


----------



## Leah_xx

For me school is like $4000 a year. 
Thats Spring and Fall semester


----------



## AriannasMama

IDK what kind of schools you US ladies are going too, but it's not free, where do you think your taxes are going :haha:, plus there are registration fees, etc. Definitely not free.


----------



## AriannasMama

17thy said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> I wrote that in the wrong thread. I was on my phone this AM. And that's not the case. We have University courses at our colleges as-well. I am doing a University Foundation year at my College. £2,400 to do it in Belfast University or free at College.
> 
> I think thats the same as dual enrollment here in high school. You can take college courses during high school, but I think you have to pay for those too unless you have a scholarship.Click to expand...

We had a lot of classes in high school that counted as college credits, I have like 3-4 for clothing class lol.


----------



## mayb_baby

kittycat18 said:


> Well I went to Primary School from 5 until 11 years of age. FREE.
> Then Secondary (Grammar) school from 11-16 years of age. £50 a year because it was a private school.
> Then College from 16-18 years of age to do "A-Levels" or 6th Form as Lorna said. FREE.
> Now College from 18-19 years to do a University Level Foundation Diploma. FREE.
> Then University from 19-22 years to do Animation. £3000 a year.
> 
> :flow:

Are you doing a HND? X


----------



## JadeBaby75

School for me is about 30,000 a year.


----------



## Jemma0717

JadeBaby75 said:


> School for me is about 30,000 a year.

:shock: I couldn't do it


----------



## mayb_baby

JadeBaby75 said:


> School for me is about 30,000 a year.

Why?


----------



## JadeBaby75

Its a private Christian university (no government funding). The cost is outrageous, but having gone here as long as I have transferring again is not an option. So Im stuck, biggest mistake of my life!


----------



## mayb_baby

Wow :wacko:


----------



## annawrigley

kittycat18 said:


> Well I went to Primary School from 5 until 11 years of age. FREE.
> Then Secondary (Grammar) school from 11-16 years of age. *£50 a year because it was a private school.*
> Then College from 16-18 years of age to do "A-Levels" or 6th Form as Lorna said. FREE.
> Now College from 18-19 years to do a University Level Foundation Diploma. FREE.
> Then University from 19-22 years to do Animation. £3000 a year.
> 
> :flow:

?!? For a private school here its like £3k-£5k a term :wacko: £9k-£15k a year! And can be up to £8k a term for boarders. Whaaa


----------



## Bexxx

Yeah, the private school near me is £8,776 per term!

All of my schooling has been free so far:
Primary - 5-11yrs
Secondary - 11-18yrs
Then it's college/uni, which is also free!


----------



## 17thy

Lol the community college here is about $2K a semester, $4-5K a school year.


----------



## AriannasMama

I got grants the past year and a half so school has been free for me :haha:.


----------



## 17thy

AriannasMama said:


> I got grants the past year and a half so school has been free for me :haha:.

Same, my mom had a prepaid college fund for me, and since I'm married both me and DH get full FAFSA grants.


----------



## kittycat18

mayb_baby said:


> Are you doing a HND? X

No, Foundation Degree. https://prospectus.ulster.ac.uk/course/?id=9005


----------



## kittycat18

annawrigley said:


> ?!? For a private school here its like £3k-£5k a term :wacko: £9k-£15k a year! And can be up to £8k a term for boarders. Whaaa

You are absolutely joking me... No we have High Schools here and then Grammar schools were you need a high entrance exam grade to get into... £50 a year... LOL


----------



## Julymom2be

Honestly, I ordered my books this morning.

Any who, I'm taking 
Intro to Literature
Neuroscience
Language & Culture
Social Psychology
General Math


----------



## 17thy

Julymom2be said:


> Honestly, I ordered my books this morning.
> 
> Any who, I'm taking
> Intro to Literature
> Neuroscience
> Language & Culture
> Social Psychology
> General Math

My rental was due yesterday and I forgot so they charged my account $90 :wacko: So I have to go pick up my "bundle" for A&P at the bookstore tomorrow too, I hope they are open on Saturday. damn my procrastination. :dohh:


----------



## Julymom2be

17thy said:


> Julymom2be said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I ordered my books this morning.
> 
> Any who, I'm taking
> Intro to Literature
> Neuroscience
> Language & Culture
> Social Psychology
> General Math
> 
> My rental was due yesterday and I forgot so they charged my account $90 :wacko: So I have to go pick up my "bundle" for A&P at the bookstore tomorrow too, I hope they are open on Saturday. damn my procrastination. :dohh:Click to expand...

Ha. I almost forgot my rentals from last semester. Hopefully won't this semester :haha:


----------



## cammy

I'm doing 2 courses this summer (dec-feb) semester which are called The Arts curriculum and Pedagogy; and Lifespan Human Development.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I loved human growth and development across the lifespan! It was my fav course!


----------



## 112110

Don't mean to intrude here but US girls for financial aid you fill out the FASFA form. Right now my Mother is refusing to answer any of the questions for me because she is mad and I need it in asap to get most $$$$. Is there a way I can fill it out without their info?


----------



## Hotbump

I think you just need to know your parents income tax info and the rest is about you, well thats how it was the last time I filled mine out.


----------



## Hotbump

My school is $64,000 for 3 years :(


----------



## 112110

Hotbump said:


> I think you just need to know your parents income tax info and the rest is about you, well thats how it was the last time I filled mine out.

She won't give it to me...


----------



## Hotbump

I guess you can call the school to see what they can do, without that info I doubt you can fill out your FAFSA


----------



## JadeBaby75

112110 said:


> Don't mean to intrude here but US girls for financial aid you fill out the FASFA form. Right now my Mother is refusing to answer any of the questions for me because she is mad and I need it in asap to get most $$$$. Is there a way I can fill it out without their info?

Since u have your son, you can file as independent. It can get tricky if you live with her though.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

My classes suck this quarter, I have to get all the standard and required things out of the way before I can really begin.. :/

Cultural geography 203
Career and life planning
Tai Chi


----------



## mayb_baby

My books for this semester just stung me £200 :(


----------



## mayb_baby

kittycat18 said:


> Well I went to Primary School from 5 until 11 years of age. FREE.
> Then Secondary (Grammar) school from 11-16 years of age. £50 a year because it was a private school.
> Then College from 16-18 years of age to do "A-Levels" or 6th Form as Lorna said. FREE.
> Now College from 18-19 years to do a University Level Foundation Diploma. FREE.
> Then University from 19-22 years to do Animation. £3000 a year.
> 
> :flow:

Grammars here are nothing like uk privates and are not private schools they are more accedemicly restive ie. needing a b1 or an A in the 11+ to get in (top marks in primary sats like level 5) but deffinatly not private. £50 a year is school fund to help the school. Private is like a prestigious school for those who are of an extremely wealthy family looking for their children to attend Cambridge etc and pay thousands to do so. 
We won't have many grammars here soon as they are being made change to a comprehensive with granmar streams as was mine in Maghera st Patrick's :thumbup:


----------



## kittycat18

mayb_baby said:


> Grammars here are nothing like uk privates and are not private schools they are more accedemicly restive ie. needing a b1 or an A in the 11+ to get in (top marks in primary sats like level 5) but deffinatly not private. £50 a year is school fund to help the school. Private is like a prestigious school for those who are of an extremely wealthy family looking for their children to attend Cambridge etc and pay thousands to do so.
> We won't have many grammars here soon as they are being made change to a comprehensive with granmar streams as was mine in Maghera st Patrick's :thumbup:

Ok I understand you now. Then we definitely don't have private schools around here anyway :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Lyzz you would most likely be considered an independent student because of Brayden, then you'll get a buttload of grants.


----------



## AriannasMama

17thy said:


> Julymom2be said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I ordered my books this morning.
> 
> Any who, I'm taking
> Intro to Literature
> Neuroscience
> Language & Culture
> Social Psychology
> General Math
> 
> My rental was due yesterday and I forgot so they charged my account $90 :wacko: So I have to go pick up my "bundle" for A&P at the bookstore tomorrow too, I hope they are open on Saturday. damn my procrastination. :dohh:Click to expand...


That A&P bundle was ridiculously expensive. I'm assuming you had the same as me and that shit cost me $300 :shock:


----------



## 17thy

AriannasMama said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julymom2be said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I ordered my books this morning.
> 
> Any who, I'm taking
> Intro to Literature
> Neuroscience
> Language & Culture
> Social Psychology
> General Math
> 
> My rental was due yesterday and I forgot so they charged my account $90 :wacko: So I have to go pick up my "bundle" for A&P at the bookstore tomorrow too, I hope they are open on Saturday. damn my procrastination. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That A&P bundle was ridiculously expensive. I'm assuming you had the same as me and that shit cost me $300 :shock:Click to expand...

OH my god I just went and got it today and it was $255!!! :wacko:

AND they didn't give me my $90 for my Federal government book :( They only gave me $18.
Thank god the general psychology and the intermediate math books were free e-books.

EDIT: Oh and I looked through the book and the "atlas of the human body" omg....this is going to be a lottttttttt of shit to remember :/


----------



## AriannasMama

17thy said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julymom2be said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, I ordered my books this morning.
> 
> Any who, I'm taking
> Intro to Literature
> Neuroscience
> Language & Culture
> Social Psychology
> General Math
> 
> My rental was due yesterday and I forgot so they charged my account $90 :wacko: So I have to go pick up my "bundle" for A&P at the bookstore tomorrow too, I hope they are open on Saturday. damn my procrastination. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That A&P bundle was ridiculously expensive. I'm assuming you had the same as me and that shit cost me $300 :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> OH my god I just went and got it today and it was $255!!! :wacko:
> 
> AND they didn't give me my $90 for my Federal government book :( They only gave me $18.
> Thank god the general psychology and the intermediate math books were free e-books.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and I looked through the book and the "atlas of the human body" omg....this is going to be a lottttttttt of shit to remember :/Click to expand...

I think yours will be a lot easier since its online, but just study study study and study some more. The bones were the hardest part for me, muscles, nerves, and special senses were pretty easy. & if you can, look for a book (if you can) of basic medical terminology, it will help you loads.


----------



## newmommy23

I have 6 classes: an english and a bunch of boring computer shite.


----------



## AriannasMama

Wow just realized I wrote "if you can" twice :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

How can you fail online I mean you can cheat no ones watching :shrug:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Tomorrow I have my college orientation from 9-4.

And ... I have to bring Brenna as we have no one to watch her. That means she won't nap for 7 straight hours, it's all going to be in a super cramped room with a shit ton of people, the lady who I talked to today was a complete bitch to me on the phone and said I'd better keep Brenna quiet or else :wacko:, and I have yet to get books & a loan. Oh yeah, I'm also leaving for PA on the 6th, so I have no freaking time to do this otherwise. 

Gonna put a bullet in my head. Tomorrow's gonna be a nightmare.


----------



## mayb_baby

AirForceWife7 said:


> Tomorrow I have my college orientation from 9-4.
> 
> And ... I have to bring Brenna as we have no one to watch her. That means she won't nap for 7 straight hours, it's all going to be in a super cramped room with a shit ton of people, the lady who I talked to today was a complete bitch to me on the phone and said I'd better keep Brenna quiet or else :wacko:, and I have yet to get books & a loan. Oh yeah, I'm also leaving for PA on the 6th, so I have no freaking time to do this otherwise.
> 
> Gonna put a bullet in my head. Tomorrow's gonna be a nightmare.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 17thy

mayb_baby said:


> How can you fail online I mean you can cheat no ones watching :shrug:

A HUGE portion of your grade is from proctored exams, which you have to take at a classroom in the school. You have to have your ID to prove that it is you taking the exams. Obviously everyone would just take online courses if you could just take the exams and everything online.


----------



## 112110

AriannasMama said:


> Lyzz you would most likely be considered an independent student because of Brayden, then you'll get a buttload of grants.

Okay yeah I was an independent, it said I could get up to 5,500 in grants/semester :thumbup: 
lol fu Mom.


----------



## AriannasMama

I had 4 take home tests for A&P. He said we could use our resources, so I googled a question and the ENTIRE test word for word came up with all the answers. :haha: I think because they are departmental tests they must be the same at a lot of colleges. I did just write all the answers down on the test but I also taught myself why it was the correct answer (if that makes sense). So I did still learn lol.


----------



## mayb_baby

AriannasMama said:


> I had 4 take home tests for A&P. He said we could use our resources, so I googled a question and the ENTIRE test word for word came up with all the answers. :haha: I think because they are departmental tests they must be the same at a lot of colleges. I did just write all the answers down on the test but I also taught myself why it was the correct answer (if that makes sense). So I did still learn lol.

What percent are under exam conditions like supervised? Wish I could use google sometimes:haha: well jealous x


----------



## AriannasMama

Well the only reason we had those take home tests is because our class was on the weekend and we started later so we were 2 weeks behind the other classes. My tests are almost always in the actual class room unless its an online class but then the answer is usually more than just multiple choice, we have to explain our answer.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I go back to school on Monday. I am not looking forward to it at all. Good thing it is only one class!


----------



## AriannasMama

I start the 13th, I think haha. My classes are online so it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## mayb_baby

I start 30th


----------



## 17thy

I start the 9th. 
But I'm already in the process of reading my "getting ready for a&p" book that came with the bundle. I'd like to finish before school starts.


----------



## Hotbump

17thy said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> How can you fail online I mean you can cheat no ones watching :shrug:
> 
> A HUGE portion of your grade is from proctored exams, which you have to take at a classroom in the school. You have to have your ID to prove that it is you taking the exams. Obviously everyone would just take online courses if you could just take the exams and everything online.Click to expand...

Actually I take EVERYTHING online included my test online. Sometimes they just lock your books so you cant access them. I failed two classes online one because I didnt take an exam because I had to take Jovanni to the hospital and the other because I couldnt take my final because Jovanni was hospitalized.


----------



## 17thy

Hotbump said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> How can you fail online I mean you can cheat no ones watching :shrug:
> 
> A HUGE portion of your grade is from proctored exams, which you have to take at a classroom in the school. You have to have your ID to prove that it is you taking the exams. Obviously everyone would just take online courses if you could just take the exams and everything online.Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I take EVERYTHING online included my test online. Sometimes they just lock your books so you cant access them. I failed two classes online one because I didnt take an exam because I had to take Jovanni to the hospital and the other because I couldnt take my final because Jovanni was hospitalized.Click to expand...

My GMIL took her masters degrees all online as well, but my online courses a proctored exam is required.


----------



## Strawberrymum

im taking all my online except the end of semester exam i have to do in person which sucks! 

I need some motivation to finish my paper.


----------



## annawrigley

Just sayin'...


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> Just sayin'...

So tempting:haha:


----------

